

Simple Modal Boxes: FaceBox with Prototype (with OSS code) - harisenbon
http://blog.japanesetesting.com/2009/08/28/simple-modal-boxes-facebox-with-prototype/

======
patio11
I'm a big fan of light boxes -- they let you get you stuff even more
copywriting stuff above the fold without burying the signup form beyond a page
load. My feeling is that they work better than standard signup forms but I
don't have any A/B tests to back that up at the moment. Hmm, must put that on
my list...

~~~
apowell
I like the look of light boxes, but I've had some serious usability issues.

I had to train myself not to close my entire browser window when all I wanted
to do was dismiss the lightbox modal. The first few times I saw one, I
reflexively closed my browser window and then... "oops!".

------
mahmud
With jquery UI:

    
    
      <div id="foo"></div>
    
      $('#foo').dialog({modal: true});
    

One could tweet jquery tutorials, that's how beautiful it is.

